# McClelland Virginia Woods



## OldCode (Oct 9, 2007)

McClelland Virginia Woods 

I've lit up a bowl of this twice: It burns fine and taste like tobacco&#8230;but not going to be a keeper. I just didn't seem to get much taste from it. I didn't feel like I was smoking a Virginia blend either. It has an ok "woody" room note but the "taste" just wasn't there. Very flat. Could have been to dry? To wet? The ineptitude of the smoker&#8230; I don't want to spend time ripping on it incase someone really enjoys it.
If you like it, then smoke it! But it's not for me.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Never tried it, but now not sure if I want to.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

OldCode said:


> McClelland Virginia Woods
> 
> I've lit up a bowl of this twice: It burns fine and taste like tobacco&#8230;but not going to be a keeper. I just didn't seem to get much taste from it. I didn't feel like I was smoking a Virginia blend either. It has an ok "woody" room note but the "taste" just wasn't there. Very flat. Could have been to dry? To wet? The ineptitude of the smoker&#8230; I don't want to spend time ripping on it incase someone really enjoys it.
> If you like it, then smoke it! But it's not for me.


I have several pounds of this stuff cellared, I love it. If you have opened a new tin, be sure to let it sit (closed back up) for a week. That gets rid of the ketchupy smell. My stock is 2+ years old so the moisture is about right, but don't be afraid to dry it a bit if you find it gurgly. Look at the date code on the bottom of the tin (## ## ## = PRODUCT BATCH YEAR).

VA Woods loves the Frank packing method, the cut is perfect for it. A thick walled pipe will probably smoke cooler, this is a VA blend and it can burn hot if you push it. I find it has a delicate sweetness and a definitive woodsy VA taste.


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

i actually prefer va woods fresh. if it ages too much you tend to lose the topping that makes it so enjoyable (for me anyways). i have smoked tins from 98, 97 and 95 the past year and i think the new tins are better smoked young.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I just had a couple of bowls today so I could write a "fresh" perspective on it p

Lemony tang with muted sweetness. Sharp almost to the point of being spicy (no, there ain't no perique in this one). Medium bodied, not too strong and not too wimpy - I like it in a larger bowl so I can get a full load of satisfaction out of it. It is a tasty morsel!

It does have to be packed on the tighter side, if not Frank'ed. Too loose will burn too hot. DGT tames some of the sharpness, but its a matter of individual taste.


----------



## OldCode (Oct 9, 2007)

RJpuffs said:


> Lemony tang with muted sweetness. Sharp almost to the point of being spicy (no, there ain't no perique in this one.


Hmm... I didn't get any Virginia tang or spicy. I thought it was odd. Sounds like I may need to try a different sample from a fresh tin someday down the road. Mine may have been past it's prime and sat in it's little ziplock to long.


----------

